# how to cut a square hole on wood



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder how to create a square hole on a wood panel to fit a window. In the past, I used a chisel to chip the wood piece by piece and it is very time-consuming.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There may be better ways, but I would drill holes just inside the corners. The size of the hole depends on the size of your saw. A coping saw or a keyhole saw can then be used to cut from one hole to the next.

This will leave smallish rounded corners, a rasp or sharp knife can be used to square off the corner.

Chuck


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Depending on the material type and thickness, I sometimes use a > corner chisel <, perhaps this might work for you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd drill some holes, at least 2, then I'd use a jig saw close to the lines and finish with rasp and files


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you be a little more specific.
What size hole, what thickness of material, how many pieces etc..
That way, perhaps you will get a more accurate answer.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Could you be a little more specific.
What size hole, what thickness of material, how many pieces etc..
That way, perhaps you will get a more accurate answer.
All the best,



David,
I plan to make another building this Summer. So for the windows, I estimate ( I am in my office so I don't have a window or door with me for precise measurement) 1.5 x 1.5 inches or for the door, 1.75 x 4 inches.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

So is the building to be built out of plywood, or what?
How thick?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> Could you be a little more specific.
> What size hole, what thickness of material, how many pieces etc..
> That way, perhaps you will get a more accurate answer.
> All the best,
> ...



I have had very good luck cutting square (rectangular, actually) holes in wood and plastic with an inexpensive Harbor Freight multifunction cutting tool like this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/oscillating-multifunction-power-tool-68861-8493.html
I built a stand for a multi-speed unit and use is quite often. It will even cut a square hole in a 2x4!

dave


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

If power tools such as router or scroll saw are not available then I second the drilling of holes and using either a coping saw (if the hole isn't to far from the edges) or a keyhole saw (if the hole is to far away from the edge for a coping saw). If it is thin wood then how about dremel and a router base attachment. Depends on if these power tools would be used in other projects. If not then not worth it but if it is something that will be used in the future an investment in a scroll saw, palm router with edge guide or dremel with same.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

My father used one of these in his wood shop and I remember it working well in thick stock. I inherited it but have never used it. I usually drill the corner and notch with a hobby knife.

http://www.toolplanet.com/product/W...842&gpla=pla&gclid=CIyZrLSCpMMCFUto7AodVDQA1w


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Few examples of options availaable 

*MicroMark: Corner Punch (5/16 and 1/4)*
http://www.micromark.com/5and16-inch-corner-punch,7805.html









*Lee Valley Tools Ltd.
3/16", 1/4"; 5/16"; 3/8"; 7/16"; 1/2" & Square Hole Punches, set of 6*
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=65380&cat=1,43456









*Rockler Woodworking; Corner Mortising Chisel*
http://www.rockler.com/corner-mortising-chisel









*
Others can be found using Google search; keyword "Corner Punch"*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just have to use the right tool.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a web search for "Drill a square hole"... there are some fascinating videos of a peculiar looking drill bit that can actually drill a square hole! The drill bit has three flute cutting edges and they rotate in one direction while the whole bit orbits around a different center axis. There are other configurations that can drill holes of other shapes.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

toddalin said:


> Just have to use the right tool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5AzbDJ7KYI


Thats actually pretty dang cool.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*MultiFunction tool??*

Dave - I own one of those MultiFunction tools, but I can't imagine that it could be used for typical modeling stuff. Cut a window 1.5 x 1.5 inch in, say, .10" thick plastic stock? Which attachment would you use?

JackM

My normal procedure is: cut straight line with jig saw, file uneven edge too far, repeat.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the help. I will use those recommended techniques when I do the job. This is a long term project. Based on my experience, it must take time to prepare a good and longstanding structure. I plan to use 1/4 inch wood for the building and jigstones or small stones will be used this time. I don't have a concrete idea of what type of building but will think about that along the way.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

JackM said:


> Dave - I own one of those MultiFunction tools, but I can't imagine that it could be used for typical modeling stuff. Cut a window 1.5 x 1.5 inch in, say, .10" thick plastic stock? Which attachment would you use?
> 
> JackM
> 
> My normal procedure is: cut straight line with jig saw, file uneven edge too far, repeat.


Jack - I took a few minutes this AM to make a quick & dirty video of my multi-tool and how I use to cut plastic.

I am very pleased with how it works with plastic and thin wood. It is especially useful when I need to make a number of repetitive cuts.






dave


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Talk about "a picture being worth...."!

I never would've thought of using the corner of that attachment. Nor would I have thought of "bolting" down the tool so you can use both hands. Truly, I would've clamped the plastic piece in my manly bench vise and attacked it with the handheld tool. Then attacked the results with file, rasp, or, more appropriate, a ******* in my attempt to smooth out the ripples. 

Thank you for your video, Dave. I presume no one would want to see mine.

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*lame apology*

Wow, the website's autocensor sure is working hard tonight. Apparently we can't talk about another type of file whose name starts with a "b". I first heard that word in 7th grade Shop class at PS#9 about 1952.

JackM


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

JackM said:


> Talk about "a picture being worth...."!
> 
> I never would've thought of using the corner of that attachment. Nor would I have thought of "bolting" down the tool so you can use both hands. Truly, I would've clamped the plastic piece in my manly bench vise and attacked it with the handheld tool. Then attacked the results with file, rasp, or, more appropriate, a ******* in my attempt to smooth out the ripples.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that it may be of use to you, Jack - remember that HF sells a smaller (narrower) blade, too - it might help with smaller items.
I have also used this jig with Plexiglas and 1/8" thick plywood. Works well there, too.
dave


----------

